# Is this real?



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I got this in an e mail, not sure if it's true or not but it would be cool if it was.


On February 4th, 2013, Vladimir Putin, the Russian
president, addressed the Duma, (Russian Parliament), and
gave a speech about the tensions with minorities in
Russia:

"In Russia live Russians. Any minority, from anywhere, if
it wants to live in Russia, to work and eat in Russia,
should speak Russian, and should respect the Russian laws.
If they prefer Sharia Law, then we advise them to go to
those places where that's the state law. Russia does not
need minorities. Minorities need Russia, and we will not
grant them special privileges, or try to change our laws
to fit their desires, no matter how loud they yell
'discrimination'. We better learn from the suicides of
America, England, Holland and France, if we are to survive
as a nation. The Russian customs and traditions are not
compatible with the lack of culture or the primitive ways
of most minorities. When this honorable legislative body
thinks of creating new laws, it should have in mind the
national interest first, observing that the minorities are
not Russians.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

No, it's not real. No leader would say that, yet, because it's counterproductive to the goals that are noted in the speech in that it rankles the minorities and makes them less inclined to abandon their culture. Leaders recognize this and so they push the same message but in much softened terms.

The problem with the preferred approach is that it likely doesn't work. At some point leaders have to abandon the carrot and wield the stick. No leader sees that as necessary, yet. They will though for no country signed on to multiculturalism as a national suicide pact - eventually this crime against humanity will be remedied in some fashion.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> No, it's not real. No leader would say that, yet, because it's counterproductive to the goals that are noted in the speech in that it rankles the minorities and makes them less inclined to abandon their culture. Leaders recognize this and so they push the same message but in much softened terms.
> 
> The problem with the preferred approach is that it likely doesn't work. At some point leaders have to abandon the carrot and wield the stick. No leader sees that as necessary, yet. They will though for no country signed on to multiculturalism as a national suicide pact - eventually this crime against humanity will be remedied in some fashion.


Thanks Bobb  I was hoping you would weigh in! I figured it was fake but it would be cool if someone had the nuts to say something like that.


----------

